# Disc > HS33 - Wie ist die Bremskraft?



## MZeiter (13. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Da ich in letzter Zeit öfters Backwheelhops,Pedalkicks und so zeugs mach und mir auch schon diverse Videos angesehen habe bin ich auf den Geschmack von Trial gekommen.Ich hab mir jetzt überlegt von Disc auf HS33 umzurüsten,nur ich frage mich grad wie es mit der Bremskraft und Dosierung dieser Bremse aussieht,bin von meiner Disc her ja leider ziemlich verwöhnt.Kriegt man das Hinterrad im Sitzen mit dem kleinen Finger blockiert?Wenn ja mit großen oder kleinen Kraftaufwand?Und wieviele Finger habt ihr bei Pedalkicks am Hebel um das Rad zu blockieren,ein oder zwei? Meint ihr tuningbeläge von echo,try all und co reichen aus um genug Power rauszuholen?

Danke schon mal im vorraus für Antworten.


----------



## habr (13. Mai 2006)

MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegt man das Hinterrad im Sitzen mit dem kleinen Finger blockiert?Wenn ja mit großen oder kleinen Kraftaufwand?



Wieso willst Du im Sitzen das Hinterrad blockieren?  
Bei welchem Tempo bzw. in welcher Situation?
Ich war ziemlich enttäuscht als ich zum ersten mal die HS33 an ein Bike montiert hatte, weil ich eine Bremskraft irgendwo zwischen V-Brakes und Scheibenbremsen erwartet hatte. Wie sich herausgestellt hat ist die Bremskraft nicht wesentlich besser als bei V-Brakes.
Was bei den Maguras besser ist, das ist das "Bremsgefühl" das ist irgendwie präziser.



			
				MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieviele Finger habt ihr bei Pedalkicks am Hebel um das Rad zu blockieren,ein oder zwei?



Einer muss reichen.



			
				MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr tuningbeläge von echo,try all und co reichen aus um genug Power rauszuholen?



Wenn Du dann noch die Felgen aufrauhst, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2006)

> Und wieviele Finger habt ihr bei Pedalkicks am Hebel um das Rad zu blockieren,ein oder zwei?


 Du solltest dir angwöhnen es mit einem zumachen, so hat man mehr kontrolle übers bike.


> Meint ihr tuningbeläge von echo,try all und co reichen aus um genug Power rauszuholen?


 die schwarzen magurabeläge + teer ziehen auch nicht schlecht, aber mit sog. "Tunnigbelägen" kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Le Phlip (13. Mai 2006)

seas,
wenn ihr ne hardcoore HS 33 -performance haben wollt (und die nimmt's mit ner 180er scheibe auf) dann kauft euch die special harten HS33 beläge von KOXX und bearbeitet die bremsfläche eurer felgen mit der flex. einfach alle 3 mm ganz leicht die legierung anscratchen -> greift wie'n anker - quietscht zwar n bissel aber ihr habt nie wieder probleme mit zu geringer bremskraft. die beläge gehen allerdings schnell runter...brauchst alle 3 monate neue oder so..

greez aus dem nordschwarzwald,

RIDE ON

der ViruZ, Team Mescalin


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Mai 2006)

Le Phlip schrieb:
			
		

> seas,
> wenn ihr ne hardcoore HS 33 -performance haben wollt (und die nimmt's mit ner 180er scheibe auf) dann kauft euch die special harten HS33 beläge von KOXX und bearbeitet die bremsfläche eurer felgen mit der flex. einfach alle 3 mm ganz leicht die legierung anscratchen -> greift wie'n anker - quietscht zwar n bissel aber ihr habt nie wieder probleme mit zu geringer bremskraft. die beläge gehen allerdings schnell runter...brauchst alle 3 monate neue oder so..
> 
> greez aus dem nordschwarzwald,
> ...



Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer.


----------



## Le Phlip (13. Mai 2006)

soll ich das als angepisst aufnehmen?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (13. Mai 2006)

trialmaniax wollt nur sagen, dass felgen anflexen im trialsport einfach dazu gehört...wir haben uns alle lieb %)


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Mai 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> trialmaniax wollt nur sagen, dass felgen anflexen im trialsport einfach dazu gehört...wir haben uns alle lieb %)




Klar haben wir uns alle lieb, kein Prob.

@ Le Phlip: ist halt schon lange verbreitet.


----------



## snake999acid (13. Mai 2006)

also meine HS33 zieht schärfer als die Louise mit 160er scheibe 
klar, mit anflexen und eventuell aweng bitumen  
nachteil -> sie greift zu derbst und lässt sich net wirklioch dosieren ...
zb_. hastn sattel (lol) und willst nen wheele fahren, und ziehst leicht an der bremse bevor du hinterkips, bist gleich aufm boden 
bzw. übungssache?

naja nen kumpel von mir hat durch seine pedal kicks, mit ner disc (Formula oro k18)
die postmount halterung abgebrochen...!
also disc is auch net wirklich dafür geeignet.
was jedoch dem widerspricht, was jeff lenosky mit der mechanischen Avid (bb7) macht ^^


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Mai 2006)

geflexte felge und trial beläge machen ne hs33 genauso stark wie ne große Discbrake.
thread Ende


----------



## misanthropia (13. Mai 2006)

regelmäßige pflege + gute Beläge ersparen geflexe und bitumen.

werft mir bitte nicht vor, dass ich immer das selbe zu dem thema age. ihr macht das ja auch 

zu dem allerersten Post:
ein finger genügt. die hs33 ist ansich ganz gut, vorraussetzung ist gute Montage. Ich bevorzuge sie gegenüber einer V brake, weil weniger Kraft durch  Reibung aufgehoben wird und der Druckpunkt besser ist.
Ich bin noich keine xt oder xtr v brake gefahren, weiß nicht wie es bei denen aussieht, das waren nur meine bisherigen erfahrungen. 

Da jeder im trial ne hs33 fährt kann man schon darauf vertrauen dass die ausreicht. auch mit einem finger. wenn du mit 4 fingern bremst kannst du ja kaum den Lenker festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (13. Mai 2006)

lol angeflext bremst (der logik halber) immer besser.
denn wenn du nun auf nem glatten boden rutscht, dann ist weniger haut ab und du rutscht weiter, als wenn du auf nem riesen schmirgelbpapier rutschen würdest (mal leicht erklärt)
desweiteren ,lass es mal bei  unangeflexten mal nass werden


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Mai 2006)

zu unangeflexten Felgen
Ich war letztens mit dem Alien1976 kurz probetrialen mit seinem neuen Rad (noch ungeflext da nagelneu). Es war bewölkt, geregnet hats nicht. Ab und zu mal kamen so microtropfen runter aber ich würd das nichtmal leichtes nieseln bezeichnen das war echt fast trocken.
Irgendwie sind dann doch so paar Microtropfen auf seiner Felge gelanded und ihn hats beim reinen auf HR gehen geschmissen.

Ungeflext und ohne Bitumen kann man echt vergessen.
Gilt auch dann wenns super trocken und staubig ist(natur, Sand usw). Da geht nix mehr.


----------



## Schevron (13. Mai 2006)

also frischgeflext und gute beläge geht noch. is auch schön leise. aber wenn die flexung nur n paar tage alt is, kommt man um bitumen nimmer rum


----------



## MZeiter (13. Mai 2006)

Wo kriegt man Bitumen eigentlich her?

Aber ich frage mich echt wieso Magura die HS33 nicht einfach höher übersetzt hat,dann könnte man sich den ganzen unsinn mit Bitumen, Felgen Anflexen und Tuningbelägen ersparen.


----------



## AxLpAc (13. Mai 2006)

guck bei oma im schuppen, ob da evtl. ein altes teerfass umgekippt ist - riesenbrocken rausschlagen (viel spass dabei  ) - wird ewig halten der batzen ^^

zur not (aber echt grenzwertig meiner meinung nach) geht auch was aus den fugen zwischen zwei betonplatten (aber nicht mir teilweise verwendeten gummi verwechseln) - dort sind aber immer steine drin und das macht sich beschissen!!


----------



## MZeiter (13. Mai 2006)

Also meine Oma hat kein Bitumen,und von der Straße abkratzen ist ja auch nicht so das wahre 
Kann man das zeug denn nicht irgendwo ganz normal kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2006)

> Kann man das zeug denn nicht irgendwo ganz normal kaufen?



würde mal bei dem nächsten dachdecker nach fragen, oder beim tiefbau, da müsste es sowas geben und bezahlen musste denk ich auch nichts. Am besten ist immer noch wenn du ne baustelle hast wo straße gemacht wird, einfach mit ner alu büchse hingehen und fragen. Bein nem Kumpel hats gefunzt.


----------



## MZeiter (13. Mai 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> würde mal bei dem nächsten dachdecker nach fragen, oder beim tiefbau, da müsste es sowas geben und bezahlen musste denk ich auch nichts. Am besten ist immer noch wenn du ne baustelle hast wo straße gemacht wird, einfach mit ner alu büchse hingehen und fragen. Bein nem Kumpel hats gefunzt.



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## caress (13. Mai 2006)

russenkanne aka "covers all" bei www.molotow.de oder im "Jugendszene_shop" in deiner stadt.

evntl. hast du ja jemand in deinem freundeskreis der dir ein paar spritzer abgibt die er nicht für die wand deines nachbarn benötigt


----------



## misanthropia (14. Mai 2006)

"Ungeflext und ohne Bitumen kann man echt vergessen.
Gilt auch dann wenns super trocken und staubig ist(natur, Sand usw). Da geht nix mehr."

gebe ich dir recht, darum pflege ich die Bremse ja. Der vorteil an meiner Umgebung ist, das hier überall wasser ist.da tunke ich das Hinterrad einmal rein, fahre n bisschen und dann habe ich wieder "bitumen" wirkung. bin bisheer nicht wirklich unzufrieden mit meinen Bremsen. um ehrlich zu sein das Bitumen stört mich sogar. 
Ich wiederhole nochmal, ohne häufige Pflege kann man nicht lange sicher fahren. vor jeder fahrt muss das sauber sein, ist aberr in 30 sekunden gemacht.


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. Mai 2006)

Uns haben Straßenbauer mal richtig viel Teer gegeben, richtig gutes. Hab das damals mal verwendet. Aber mittlerweile hasse ich das Zeug, und hab das nie auf meiner Felge. Flexen is einfach besser.


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Mai 2006)

Tach zusamm´
hab auch schon viele farben ausprobiert und bin nich wirklich zufriedn, nur die gelben VIZ warn gut aber hoellisch laut
meine felge will ich ehlichgesagt nicht anraspeln weil ich nochn bissel feindosierung ganz wichtig find
was ich mal probiert hab is mit dem Mavic Felgenreinigungsschwamm. macht die oberflaeche leicht rau und das funzt ganz gut-nachteil is man darf das regelmaessig wiederholen-schont aber die felge 
-> Mavic Felgenreinigungsschwamm fuer ca. 20 


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Mai 2006)

sei kein Mädchen und flex die Felge du Opfer
lol


----------



## AxLpAc (17. Mai 2006)

deine freundlichkeit kennt keine grenzen... man man man


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (17. Mai 2006)

Das is doch nur Spass vom Cryo-Cube,ne?!
Siehst du das etwa lol ne?
Außerdem is das doch öde immer nur nett zu sein,an manchen Tagen soll an agressiv und böse sein. HARHARHAR   *'rösper*


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Mai 2006)

lol is ja nicht ernst gemeint
Manchmal muss man nachhelfen damit Leute den richtigen Schritt wagen, in diesem Fall FLEXEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (18. Mai 2006)

das komische ist, dass flexen kein allheilmittel ist - bei mir hats nix gebracht... comments, wie "dann haste falsch geflext" könnter euch sparen, habs von jemandem machen lassen, der das nicht zum ersten mal macht und bei ihm funzt es auch. also, wag den schritt mit dem flexen ruhig, wenns mist ist, egal - schleift sich ehh wieder ab!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Mai 2006)

OK ich bin ein opfer, doch ich bin selber schuld....

nein mal im ernst, es muss noch moeglichkeiten geben eine anstaendige bremsleistung zu erziehlen, ohne seine felgen anzuflexen..
ich bestreite nicht die wirkung dieser methode, so verringert man aber die lebensdauer der flanken und der belaege
(waere doch schoen wenn mal einer schreibt er hat ne alternative hierzu, oder nicht??)


----------



## isah (18. Mai 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> das komische ist, dass flexen kein allheilmittel ist - bei mir hats nix gebracht... comments, wie "dann haste falsch geflext" könnter euch sparen, habs von jemandem machen lassen, der das nicht zum ersten mal macht und bei ihm funzt es auch. also, wag den schritt mit dem flexen ruhig, wenns mist ist, egal - schleift sich ehh wieder ab!!!



dann hat er falsch geflext

btt:

ich weiss garnicht wo das problem ist, mit flexen halten koxx bloxx rot + felge gute 10-12 monate. Kostet zusammen 70 , und die wird man doch hoffentlich investieren können um ne gute bremsleistung zu haben.


----------



## AxLpAc (18. Mai 2006)

solche sinnlosen posts - nein, der typ kann flexen, beim ihm bremst es wie sau - augen aufmachen und lesen  

ich find es absolut unsinnig jemandem, der sagt, ihm sind die abnutzungserscheinungen durch flexen an felge und pads zu groÃ, mit dem argument zu kommen "halten gute 10-12 monate" - hier hallo, ne felge sollte durchaus auch lÃ¤nger als 1 jahr halten... (aber was red ich, ich weiss doch eh, dass kommen wird - junge, die 80â¬ wirste wohl im jahr fÃ¼r trial aufbringen kÃ¶nnen - ja sicher, muss aber nich sein ^^)


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2006)

> nein mal im ernst, es muss noch moeglichkeiten geben eine anstaendige bremsleistung zu erziehlen, ohne seine felgen anzuflexen..
> ich bestreite nicht die wirkung dieser methode, so verringert man aber die lebensdauer der flanken und der belaege
> (waere doch schoen wenn mal einer schreibt er hat ne alternative hierzu, oder nicht??)



tja mir fällt da Teer ein. das ist eigentlich ganz gut, aber du brauchst immer perfekte bedingungen. Ansonsten, jute pads koofen (fahre die blauen Try all) gehen auch auf ner sauberen mit brensenreiniger behandelten felge. 

Mal was algemeines zur bremsleistung. Ich finde jeder hat eine andere definition von guter bremsleistung, daher kann man sich eigentlich solche diskusionen sparen, denn in der zeit die man vorm rechner verbringt könnte man schon wieder besser werden.


----------



## isah (18. Mai 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> solche sinnlosen posts - nein, der typ kann flexen, beim ihm bremst es wie sau - augen aufmachen und lesen
> 
> ich find es absolut unsinnig jemandem, der sagt, ihm sind die abnutzungserscheinungen durch flexen an felge und pads zu groß, mit dem argument zu kommen "halten gute 10-12 monate" - hier hallo, ne felge sollte durchaus auch länger als 1 jahr halten... (aber was red ich, ich weiss doch eh, dass kommen wird - junge, die 80 wirste wohl im jahr für trial aufbringen können - ja sicher, muss aber nich sein ^^)



also ich fasse mal zusammen ... er hats drauf, hat bei dir geflext und es bremst nicht besser als davor? ne is klar..

ich hab nach nem halben jahr trial immer noch nicht geflext, bin nen treppen set gesprungen, bremse ist durchgerutscht, ich bin auf dem rücken gelandet und hab mir nen wirbel gebrochen und die dazugehörige rippe abgerissen. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wie viel das gekostet hat.. aber mehr als 80 . 

Aber wenn du zu den ganz schlauen gehörst, dann viel glück


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Mai 2006)

eben   oder was andres testen
wobei ich grad eh nich weg kann und regnen tuts auch
aber mit bemsenreiniger geht das schon was aber wieder offwendig iss
fuehren wir uns doch mal die anforderungen vors auge
die hs soll funzen wie ne scheibenbremse:
nass/trocken-dosierbar/zupackend_verschleissarm/simpel...
da gehts auch ohne scheibe anflexen oder bitumen/cola usw. aufschmieren weil die reibung der materialien aufeinander besser is als alu und gummi
man koennte die felgenflanke sandstrahlen lassen was die gewuenschte rauheit und eiine oberflaechenverdichtung mitsichbringt
mal brobieren


----------



## isah (18. Mai 2006)

ich hab einige verschiedene scheiben für die flex probiert.. so ne schleif scheibe war gut, hat so mittelmäßige flexungen gemacht.. hat aber leider nur 2-3 tage gehalten, dafür aber kaum material abgetragen.

Jeder muss selber wissen was er von der bremse braucht.. wer seinen tag mit backwheelhops verbringt kann auch so fahren, spätestens bei gerollten gaps sollte man aber über was ordentliches nachdenken..


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2006)

> ich hab einige verschiedene scheiben für die flex probiert..



hab vorne mit ner ganz dünnen scheibe ( glaub so 2mm oder dünner) ganz leicht geflext man sieht sogar noch teilweise die alte unbehandelte felgenflanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (18. Mai 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> hab vorne mit ner ganz dünnen scheibe ( glaub so 2mm oder dünner) ganz leicht geflext man sieht sogar noch teilweise die alte unbehandelte felgenflanke



ich hab vom MSC-Trialer als tipp bekommen eine möglichst dünne scheibe zu nehmen..

jetzt hab ich eine 1mm "dicke" scheibe für Edelstahl und das fetzt einfach, geht besser als mit einer dicken trennscheibe. Kostenpunkt 1,5 bis 2 ....


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2006)

> jetzt hab ich eine 1mm "dicke" scheibe fÃ¼r Edelstahl und das fetzt einfach, geht besser als mit einer dicken trennscheibe. Kostenpunkt 1,5 bis 2 â¬....



ich glaube man sollte da aber auch vorsichtig sein, denn grade stabil fassen die sich nicht an und wenn so ding bei 11000 U/min ne mÃ¼cke macht ist das nicht ganz so angenem.


----------



## isah (18. Mai 2006)

ich nehm ne 2mm scheibe, und wechsle alle 2-3 mal flexen .. 10 scheiben 10 â¬ oder so Ã¤hnlich..


----------



## ph1L (18. Mai 2006)

Die gesamte Trial Elite flext bei Felgenbremsen ohne Ausnahme.
Vor jedem Wettkampf und je nach Wetter alle paar Tage.
Gerade die englischen Top Trialer verwenden ja gerne Pads die nach nem Monat weg sind nur um Bremsen zu haben die 100% zu machen.
(Bsp.: Blaue Heatsink ; Plazmatic CRMs)

Wenn man dafür immer so eine Bremsleistung hat und den Verschleiß in kauf nimmt (was ich mittlerweile sehr gerne tuh)
Kann man guten Gewissens ans Limit gehen und muss sich keinen Kopf über die Bremse machen.
Und das Gefühl is einfach Top!

Das andere extrem sind die Geldsparer, notorischen Bremsennörgler, Leute minderen Könnens oder einfach Klug*******r die es net glauben wollen.

Eine außnahme ist vielleicht noch Teer.
Aber der geht auch nur im trockenen und gibt ein nicht halb so gutes Bremsgefühl wie ne scharfe Flexung.

Also Isah - lass gut sein und jeden das seine nutzen


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Mai 2006)

die bekommen das material bestimmt vom sponsor


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Mai 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> solche sinnlosen posts - nein, der typ kann flexen, beim ihm bremst es wie sau - augen aufmachen und lesen
> 
> ich find es absolut unsinnig jemandem, der sagt, ihm sind die abnutzungserscheinungen durch flexen an felge und pads zu groÃ, mit dem argument zu kommen "halten gute 10-12 monate" - hier hallo, ne felge sollte durchaus auch lÃ¤nger als 1 jahr halten... (aber was red ich, ich weiss doch eh, dass kommen wird - junge, die 80â¬ wirste wohl im jahr fÃ¼r trial aufbringen kÃ¶nnen - ja sicher, muss aber nich sein ^^)



Was fÃ¼r BelÃ¤ge fÃ¤hrst du denn?
Und wie lang fÃ¤hrst du? Sind meist immer die AnfÃ¤nger die einen auf "och ne, flexen brauch ich nicht" machen.
Ich hab mich am Anfang auch gestrÃ¤ubt, so wie viele. Aber irgendwann hab ichs probiert.
Und fÃ¼r die extrem GeizhÃ¤lse, kauft euch ne DX32, da hÃ¤lt die flexwirkung sehr lange. Ich flex alle 2-3 Monate, und so ne Felge hÃ¤lt leicht Ã¼ber 10flexungen aus -> also min 30 Monate wenn man alle 3 MOnate flext.

Ich sags immer wieder. Die Leute die nicht flexen oder es noch nicht gewagt haben wissen nicht was sie sich da selbst antun. Wenn man mit flexen anfÃ¤ngt denktman sich immer "argh hÃ¤tt ich das schon frÃ¼her gemacht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

Der Typ der geflext hat bin ICH. Bei mir funzt es auch. Beim Axel hat halt nur die Roten Cool Stop von Magura drauf. Sind ja nicht die besten fürs flexen. Ihr könnt jetzt alle erzählen wie ihr flext, aber ich werde euch dafür nur alle auslachen. Geht lieber aufs Rad


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Mai 2006)

Rote magura Beläge... sagt schon mal was aus. CRAP
Jaja "flexen bringt nich so viel" reden aber dann die billig magura beläge fahren.


----------



## MZeiter (18. Mai 2006)

Wie ist das denn mit dem anflexen,ist das mehr eine kurzlebige Angelegenheit für Wettkamptrialer oder bringt das höhere Bremsleistung auch für mehr als eine Woche?


----------



## jockie (18. Mai 2006)

Glaube, wenn's die bunt eloxierten Felgen nicht gäbe, würde die Diskussion ums Flexen kaum mehr geführt.
Es gibt keine wartungs- und verschleissfreie Technik.

...und ja, beim Flexen sollte man generell vorsichtig sein, Amen! *lach*

Vielleicht gehört die FAQ mal ordentlich überarbeitet und dann auch immer brav darauf hingewiesen. Dann ist sicher Schluss mit den immer wiederkehrenden Reizthemen.


----------



## AxLpAc (18. Mai 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ der geflext hat bin ICH. Bei mir funzt es auch. Beim Axel hat halt nur die Roten Cool Stop von Magura drauf. Sind ja nicht die besten fürs flexen. Ihr könnt jetzt alle erzählen wie ihr flext, aber ich werde euch dafür nur alle auslachen. Geht lieber aufs Rad



bei sowas könnte ich kotzen - clemi, denk nach, was hab ich von ara bekommen?! womit hats danach auch nich besser funktioniert?! RICHTIG die braunen koxx pads, die ach so tollen, die bei euch immer so tadellos funktioniert haben...



			
				Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Rote magura Beläge... sagt schon mal was aus. CRAP
> Jaja "flexen bringt nich so viel" reden aber dann die billig magura beläge fahren.



wie gesagt, wenn man keine ahnung hat... als ob clemi, ara und ich erst seit gestern fahrrad fahren würden und null plan von bremsen hätten... ich kanns mir genauso wenig erklären, aber bei mir bringt flexen so gut wie nix...

man man man


----------



## MZeiter (18. Mai 2006)

> Wie ist das denn mit dem anflexen,ist das mehr eine kurzlebige Angelegenheit für Wettkamptrialer oder bringt das höhere Bremsleistung auch für mehr als eine Woche?



Vielleicht könnte mal jemand so freundlich sein und meine Frage beantworten anstatt hier rumzustreiten...


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

Bei dir funzt es nicht weil du ne Magura auf Cantisockeln fährst. Wenn du deinen neuen Rahmen fährst, sieht die Welt ganz anders aus. Glaub mir


----------



## MZeiter (18. Mai 2006)

Heisst das wenn man HS33 auf Cantisockeln fährt kann man sich das Flexen ersparen?


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

nicht unbedingt. Axl is ein riese, hat die Statur vom TRA und wiegt 90 Kilo. Da wirkt einfach ne extrem hohe Belastung auf die Bremse. Wenn ich mit meinen 60 KG auf Axls Bike fahren würde, dann würde die Bremse tadellos zuklatschen. Die Energie wird bei einer Maggie auf Cantis ein wenig absorbiert.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2006)

ich wiege auch 83kg und hab nur cantis. Hab heut das erste mal geflext. finds ganz okay mit den blauen Try all belägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (18. Mai 2006)

ich bin kein wettkampftrialer und fahr seit ca. 1 1/2 jahren. in meinem trialleben hab ich bis jetzt 3 paar bremsbeläge verbraucht. davon war 1 paar gebraucht. flexen tu ich hochgerechnet 4 mal im jahr. 
ich könnt mir aber auch jedentag flexen und einmal die woche neue beläge leisten.. hahaha ich könnts mir leisten!


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> hahaha ich könnts mir leisten!



 

Übrigens:Für deine 1 1/2 Jahre vährst du verdammt gut


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Mai 2006)

fährst schreibt man mit ,,F" nicht mit ,,V" du Idiot.


----------



## MZeiter (18. Mai 2006)

Wieso beleidigst du dich selbst?Schon mal bekanntschaft mit dem edit-button gemacht?


----------



## AxLpAc (18. Mai 2006)

selbstironie mein freund


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Mai 2006)

ihr stinkt eh alle
Ich glaub du hast ne Voodoo Felge AxLpac; da kannst machen was du willst, die bremst nicht.
BLACK MAGIC


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Mai 2006)

...


----------



## Schevron (19. Mai 2006)

ich denk jeder sollte es machen wie er will, aber meine meinung is: wer schon mal bremsen gefahren hat die durchgehen, und sich deswegen gelegt hat weiß eine bremse an die man nicht denken muß zu schätzen.

ich denke jeder der schon mal ne frisch geflexte felge mit bitumen und gescheiten belägen gefahren is kennt den unterschied.

ich merke es sofort wenn ich auch nur unterbewußt der bremse nicht traue. Man fährt Sch...ße
selbst mit massig bitumen auf ungeflexter felge und bester witterung (weil bei schlechtem wetter is bei bitumen schluß) kann das net mit flexen mithalten.

wer sich das alles sparen will soll sich halt n fulldisc holen. da is auch der verschleiß weg. außer es reißt die speichen/Nippel aus der felge


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo, hier gehts ja ab!
Ich hab da ma ne frage: Würde es eigentlich reichen mit nem richtig rauhem Schleifpapier die Felge zu behandeln, ich hab nämlich keine Flex !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (19. Mai 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hier gehts ja ab!
> Ich hab da ma ne frage: Würde es eigentlich reichen mit nem richtig rauhem Schleifpapier die Felge zu behandeln, ich hab nämlich keine Flex !


 
Nein, weil du mit dem Schleifpapier nicht diese feinen vertikalen Rillen reinbekommst.
Schleifpapier bringt nicht wirklich was.


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Mai 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hier gehts ja ab!
> Ich hab da ma ne frage: Würde es eigentlich reichen mit nem richtig rauhem Schleifpapier die Felge zu behandeln, ich hab nämlich keine Flex !



es gibt hier wohl einen der ritzt mit dem teppichmesser/cutter so kreuze in die felge und das soll auch hinhaun. vielleicht machst mal des aber pass auf dass dir nix abschneidest dabei. die felge nicht zwischen die beine klemmen!


----------



## funky^jAY (19. Mai 2006)

jo...schleifpapier bringt gar nix(zumindest hat das bei mir nich wirklich gefunzt)

und teppichmesser ist auch nich so prall...heiden arbeit da nen tiefen ritz hinzubekommen und der effekt hält sich doch sehr stark in grenzen!

flexen ist am besten. und wenn man nen montageständer hat muß man auch nich den reifen rausnehmen...nu rluft rauslassen udn imer schön wegdrücken...geht super


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. Mai 2006)

Kann ich oh Hammer un Schraubenschlüssel nehmen und da eh Relief reinhauen?
Das müsste doch oh gehen!?


----------



## Scr4t (20. Mai 2006)

kauft euch doch einfach eine 10â¬ Flex und gut is.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. Mai 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> kauft euch doch einfach eine 10 Flex und gut is.



so siehts aus. der mann weiss bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Mai 2006)

Sagt mal, wie funzen den die Plazmatic Discpads bei euch?


----------



## Kieferer Trial (3. Juni 2006)

also wem flexen zu kompliziert is da hab ich was geiles!
15 cm langes rundholz nehmen durchmesser 2-4cm dann vorne zu nem  
´` machen dann schlitz rein sägen und ein stück von nem metallsägeblatt reintun und dann an der felge von mantel in richtung nabe kratzen!
geht sau geil!und macht die felge nich so schnell fertig


----------



## Benjy (3. Juni 2006)

Kieferer Trial schrieb:
			
		

> also wem flexen zu kompliziert is da hab ich was geiles!
> 15 cm langes rundholz nehmen durchmesser 2-4cm dann vorne zu nem
> ´` machen dann schlitz rein sägen und ein stück von nem metallsägeblatt reintun und dann an der felge von mantel in richtung nabe kratzen!
> geht sau geil!und macht die felge nich so schnell fertig


dauert dafür aber auch ein weilchen... oder?


----------



## funky^jAY (3. Juni 2006)

hört sich nach der gleichen methode wie teppichmesser an...und das bringt nich wirklich viel

wobei das glaub auch auf die felge ankommt...alex32 ist vom material recht hart würd ich sagen, oder?


----------



## Kieferer Trial (4. Juni 2006)

kommt drauf an wie rau mans will ich würd sagen in 5 min is die felge fertig...
man macht mit einem zug ungefähr 2-3cm der felge das geht dann schon....
aber es hält halt noich ganz so lang!


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (26. Juni 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> also meine HS33 zieht schärfer als die Louise mit 160er scheibe
> klar, mit anflexen und eventuell aweng bitumen
> 
> MIT ANGEFLEXTER FELGE HÄLLT DAS BETUME ABER NIT MEHR SO GUT


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (26. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> fährst schreibt man mit ,,F" nicht mit ,,V" du Idiot.



MAN JUNGE , hast du eigentlich nichts besseres zu tun als andere leute zu beleidigen???


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. Juni 2006)

Ich hab mich selbst beleidigt. Na und?


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juni 2006)

Vom Alter her nehmt ihr beide euch ja nich viel... Wie wärs, wenn wir hier, wie bei Observed, so ne "kiddy corner" einrichten? Da könnt ihr zwei euch dann schön unterhalten.


----------

